# Yosemite Beta & Clover sur Gigabyte P55A-UD4 bios F15



## MilesTEG (8 Août 2014)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de finir mon petit guide d'installation de Yosemite Beta avec Clover sur mon matos :

Motherboard : Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4 (rev. 1.0) with F15 bios
CPU : Intel Core i5 750 Overclocked
RAM : 2x4Go Kingston HyperX Perfomance PC3-12800 (DDR3 - 1600)
Video Card : Sapphire Radeon Vapor-X HD 5770 1Go
Audio : Integrated in Motherboard (Realtek ALC889 codec)
LAN : Integrated in Motherboard (RTL8111D chip (10/100/1000 Mbit))
Inputs : Logitech K800 + G500
Screens : Iiyama ProLite B2712HDS LCD 27" + SAMSUNG LCD 22" SyncMaster 226BW
Severals HardDrive and a SSD for OSX. (Windows 8.1 is on the Raptor 74Go)
Après des essais infructueux avec Chameleon, j'ai du opter pour Clover.

Vu qu'il est un peu long, je l'ai rédigé avec word, puis converti en pdf :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9go1k5jpj3nk5sr/Yosemite Beta & Clover sur Gigabyte P55A-UD4 bios F15.pdf

Ce sera plus propre que si je l'avais mis ici 

Cependant, si vous voulez vraiment, je mettrais ici le guide.

Bon Hack !
Miles


----------



## Xidi73 (27 Août 2014)

Good job!


----------

